# Water/Liquid Cooling Questions



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok Few questions:

1: Whats the chances of the liquid leaking from the hoses as this would be my biggest worry if i am buying a liquid cooling solution.

2: Could you give me a price range for example:

$10-100= VERY BAD
$100-200= not bad
$200-300= good

etc....etc

3: How loud is the pump for when using Liquid Cooling?

4: Whats the brands i should be looking for? (i heard thermaltake is crap comparing to Thermalright) due to it being noiser and such

Ok there my questions i would be happy if you answer them )

Cheers, Matt

OH. P.S: This is jsut so i can overclock my CPu or will it just be best to buy a heatsink..lol? I live in australia so it gets kinda hot in the room where it is.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

1: not much as long as you double check everything and take your time. leaks are very rare and even then rarely do damage so i wouldnt worry

2: 10-100: doesnt exist outside of home made
100-200: super iffy kits, generally not that good. i would not recomend
200-300: somewhat better kits, still not the best but i would recomend for budget
300+: now we are talking  super high end, super quiet, very good cooling

3: the fan on the radiator is generally louder

4: swifttech is ok, d-tek and EK are great, and for rads feser is the best. pump is laing


----------



## collaboration (Jun 27, 2009)

www.koolance.com
check out their coolant stuff. Good quality/pricey


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Dombre said:


> hows coolance systems I'm thinking of going that route, my main concern is I'll be cooling my cpu, chipset, ram, and 3 evga 285's. Could somone suggest a system that has enough power and is preferably external.


please create your own thread so that we can help you out better 

i never recommend systems. its always going to be better to build your own water cooling setup. also you dont need to watercool ram...that is OCZ marketing


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Peter62 and Dombre

It is important that you do not ask for help in someone else's thread. That is known as 'Thread Hijacking' and is not allowed.

Please start your own thread. As Forcifer stated, you will get help tailored to your specific needs.

I have deleted your requests in this thread so that you can start over.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For the record, always go for quality cooling kits, as a leak with water cooling can be disastrous. A friend of mine recently went with liquid cooling and used some $150 set he found on Ebay. Everything else was really good, a Q9550, GTX285, a nice Gigabyte board, 700 watt OCZ PSU... As soon as he got it set up he started overclocking, and after an hour with the CPU OCed to 3.2GHz his computer shut down, there were sparks, and he smelled smoke, opened it up and one of the rubber gaskets had burst and water sprayed all over, burn marks on the motherboard and graphics card... What a mess. And most of the parts are out of warranty as soon as you start making the changes necessary for water cooling, so he's in the hole several hundred bucks. He's trying to see what he can get out of the kit manufacturer, I'll have to ask him what brand it was.

Water cooling is perfectly safe if you get a good kit, but try not to go less than $250 or so. Paying more can save in the long run.


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all, ive just recently bought the swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima LCS and its a great setup for your first Liquid cooling kit. Its a bit pricy, but its worth it as it comes with swiftechs best CPU waterblock. Had no problems and been using it over a month now. Also very quiet and keeps my i7 920 OC at 3.2Ghz at a stable 40 degrees Celsius under load. id recommend it


----------

